# How often do you call your grandparents?



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

My grandparents are quite upset with me at the moment because I haven't been keeping in touch. I'm curious about how often other people phone them up (their own grandparents, that is).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I live with my grandfather so I talk to him nearly everyday.


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't call any of my family members, if they need me they usually call. In which case they leave a message and I try to get back to them asap, which is usually a few days. Same with my friends, but everyone is use to dealing with me and they do not get offended.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

As far as I can recall, I've never called my grandparents. I don't even have their phone number. I don't call any other relatives either, nor do they call me, but I do email my mom occasionally. I see my relatives on holidays when I visit. Nobody has expressed any displeasure with that arrangement to me.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

They've all passed on.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Maybe once a year.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I see my mom's mom about once or twice a year. I see my dad's mom a lot more, probably 10 times a year. I used to live with her too, for about 6 months.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive never called my grandparents. my family are mexican catholics though so if all us grandkids called our grandparents then the grandparents would never be off the phone


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Never.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Never. Both my grandfathers have passed away. My paternal grandmother is in her 90's and can't remember ten minutes ago so there's really no point. My maternal grandmother only speaks Farsi and I don't. She comes to stay with us once a year and trust me thas enough to deal with.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

They're all dead. I wouldn't call them even if they were still alive.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

My paternal grandparents are dead, but I keep in touch every once in a while with my maternal grandparents. I call my grandma about once every two months. It's awkward and not fun, but I feel obligated to because she's so nice and always wants me to call her.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

All deceased.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

My grandparents are all deceased now. My parents divorced when I was about two years old and my mother and I moved in with my maternal grandparents. They both died while we were living with them. I rarely called my paternal grandparents during that time, but we visited them frequently.

Later, when my grandfather's health was bad, my paternal grandparents moved in with my father. Grandpa died about a year later. I moved in with my dad and grandmother for a short time after college. My grandmother developed Alzheimer's and Parkinson's a few years later. I called her frequently and visited about every weekend (if only for an hour or so) during that time. She passed away last year.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mine are all dead. Only knew my grandfather on my Mom's side. He died in 2000, so it's been awhile


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My maternal grandparents died before I was born. My paternal grandfather died just a few weeks after I started my Freshman year in High School, and my paternal grandmother died 4 years ago. I never was really close to my paternal grandparents. That side of the family was highly dysfunctional and dad pretty much kept us away from them. I didn't meet my paternal grandparents until I was 11 so I only knew my grandfather for only 4 years. I did use to go over to mow the yard for my grandmother when I was attending the community college, but she end up moving in with my stupid Aunt and Uncle that lived in eastern Iowa when I started to go to the 4 year college. I never talked with my grandmother much after that due to dad not wanting us to have anything to do with his brother and his stupid wife.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

My maternal grandfather died 6 years ago. I call my grandmother occasionally, and I visited her frequently back when we all lived in the same state.
I've never been close with my paternal grandparents so I know very little about them. I'm not even sure if they're still alive.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mine are all dead, having died between 1948 and 1994.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

My grandfather passed away when I was 5 and my grandmother when I was 22 (my mother's parents). I am not close to my other grandmother for personal reasons.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never called any of my grandparents ever. I was never much of a phone person when I was younger and it's kind of stuck with me over the years.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

My grandparents died before I was old enough to have much of an opportunity to talk to them properly. There are plenty of things I would love to talk to them about now.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I kinda live with them since my mom got divorced so I get to see them more than I want.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My grandma passed away in 2002. Yes, I did spend alot of time with her. Yes, I did cry at the funeral.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

This happens to me with my aunts. They ask why I don't keep in touch. I usually just smile politely and steer the conversation in another direction. I know they think I'm an a-hole, most of my family does, but I'm just not the kind of guy who picks up the phone to call family. If they need me, they know where to find me.


----------

